# Pitmaker vault



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

thinking about buying a Pitmaker vault smoker ; who has one and how do you like it ---


----------



## POP A TOP 1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Picked up a Pitmaker Safe 5 wks ago and cooked on it 10 times. Have cooked all the meats and its the the best Ive owned.
Pay attention to the directions on loading and you never open or tend the firebox on a 8-10 hr cook. Get the cactus burner for pre-heat and again follow directions. The small amt of charcol and wood for smoking make it easy to cook for two or twenty. The guys at Pitmaker were very nice-gave me a tour and one on one lessons. You will love it.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I think there was another thread about the pitmaker safe in this forum recently, you might want to look back and find it. They are great pits..


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

*Love my SS Vault....*

You will not regret getting one....


----------



## specandred69 (Apr 19, 2013)

I bought one about three months ago, love it. Cooks evenly, great temp mgmt. best pit I have ever cooked on.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

ordered one will post pictures when I get it


----------



## ProppedRite (May 3, 2010)

How long is the expected wait for yours to be built?


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

mine was 4-6 weeks but was worth the wait


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

I am in limbo about buying one of these.

They seem to hold great temps with little effort and that sounds great, but there is just something about tending a fire and putting new wood on to maintain. 

But... it would be nice not to worry and have free beer time. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I bought a Pitmaker Safe last year. I will never have to buy another smoker again. Holds temps great, extremely well built, and very good looking. You can't beat them. They seal the flavor in the meat EXTREMELY well. I will be adding the 30" Grill Meister to mine here soon.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like we may be placing an order for one soon.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I dont regret one and I love to tend the fire...I dont use charcoal in mine ever..I burn chunk wood when pit is up to temp 250 I keep 3 chunks burning at a time...this pit can hold sthe temp....no charcoal for me WOOD only


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I have been looking at both the vault and the safe. I really like the vault, but it seems as though the safe has more than enough room for the amount of people I cook for. For those of you that have looked at both of them what are your thoughts?


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Just placed my order on a safe yesterday. I can't wait to burn on it.


----------

